# Anyone watch for St. George's Club availability on Bermuda?



## Egret1986 (Jun 12, 2014)

How often does May-June pop up for this resort?

In the past, when casually looking for availability on Bermuda (for curiosity mostly), I never notice much availability.  However maybe I was looking in a time frame during high season (June July Aug).

Today, I confirmed a 2BR at St. George's Club for Easter week (April 4-11).  I'm torn about this exchange.  I wasn't necessarily looking to go to Bermuda; however, I saw it and grabbed it.  We've only been once and it was for a few hours on a cruise ship stop about 25+ years ago.

It will most likely be too cool for much ocean swimming.  Snorkeling could be out unless wet suits are worn.  

We were planning on going to the Florida Keys to either Marathon or Islamorada (mid-end of February).  We own a couple of timeshares there during that time frame.  We haven't spent a lot of time in the Keys, but enjoyed it when we were in Key Largo for a week this past New Years.

We like the idea of going places we haven't been to before and Bermuda definitely would count because we didn't really see or do much when we were there previously.

Relaxing, enjoying beautiful beaches, and checking out Bermuda definitely would keep us busy for the week.  However, I wonder if we will regret not going when we would be able to freely swim in the ocean and go snorkeling.

Chances are it will be a similar situation in the Keys during the end of February time frame.  We talked about going to the Dry Tortugas National Park when/if we visit next year.

Anyone have any opinions or know about the "normal" availability in Bermuda?


----------



## siesta (Jun 12, 2014)

I've been to Bermuda before, never to this resort though. Although I can't answer your specific question, I will mention that tourists are not allowed to drive on the island, no rental cars. I'm sure you can guess that because of that taxi fares are very expensive! But its a quaint little island, very british, they still have tea time and cricket is the big sport. They are also very religious (Christian), and also very polite.


----------



## ScubaKat (Jun 13, 2014)

I was matched with a 2BR there for the week of August 2-9 this year yesterday which I released.  This was our second summer match within the last 6 months or so.  We've only been to Bermuda on cruises and loved the place.  Never been to that resort though.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 24, 2014)

We traveled to Bermuda in April years ago (23 years ago to be exact).  We took a cruise over on very rough seas, but once we got there, the weather was beautiful.  The ocean was nippy, so not great for swimming without a wetsuit, but it was sunny and mild.  I'd definitely advise bringing longs and a windbreaker/sweater as you never know what you're going to get that time of year.  Bermuda is at about the same longitude as Hilton Head, SC, IIRC, so the temperatures are very similar, though Bermuda is much windier in my very limited experience. 

My overall impression of the island, which I'm sure hasn't changed all that much, is that it's a golfer's paradise.  It's very small (you can traverse the island on a scooter in an hour or two, IIRC), very clean, very safe, very expensive, but not a whole lot to do other than ocean activities or eating in a restaurant.  This would be a great place to go if you're looking to get away from the hustle and bustle. 

Although rental cars are not permitted, we had a blast on rented scooters.  We each got our own, but you can pair up if you're a normal sized person.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jun 24, 2014)

*Thank you everyone for your postings.*

My husband didn't seem very excited about going to Bermuda, so I cancelled the exchange during the grace period.

We've never been to Hawaii.  I just exchanged into Wyndham Shearwater for a week in Kauai.  I'm currently looking to pair it up with a week in another area of Kauai or on Maui.  

I can't believe we're finally going to do it!


----------



## dmharris (Sep 8, 2014)

So Egret, did you go to Hawaii and how was it?  I'm looking at the sightings for Bermuda for this winter and debating about Newport Coast where I've secured a week or retrading it for Bermuda.  St. George's resort doesn't look up to the Marriott standard that we're used to .  .  .  wondering.  Any opinions?  The reviews on Tug were unremarkable.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 8, 2014)

*I have one confirmed exchange for end of May*



dmharris said:


> So Egret, did you go to Hawaii and how was it?  I'm looking at the sightings for Bermuda for this winter and debating about Newport Coast where I've secured a week or retrading it for Bermuda.  St. George's resort doesn't look up to the Marriott standard that we're used to .  .  .  wondering.  Any opinions?  The reviews on Tug were unremarkable.



Still looking for a second week to go with it on Maui.  

But not yet fully committed.  My son is in Europe in the Army.  We are considering a visit over there also.

It's anybody's guess right now where we'll end up in 2015.  For many, many years I planned vacations up to two years in advance.  Now, we've got flexibility. 

We're not Marriott folks, so we don't have that pressure.  

However, I know I don't want to go all the way to Hawaii to stay in a lower rated resort.  So, we do have our standards also.


----------



## silentg (Jan 18, 2015)

Concerning Bermuda what is the TPU for an RCI exchange at St George in May/June? Are there any other timeshares in Bermuda?


----------

